# "Fire Fish" - AKA spiced and smoked goldfish



## dward51 (Dec 24, 2016)

Firefish.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 24, 2016






Ok, so I had some downtime while we were cooking for Christmas and played around in CorelDraw and made a logo.  Yes, these suckers are that good!

*FireFish Recipe:*

1 bag of Pepperidge Farm Goldfish (by bag, I mean one of the three bags that comes in the 4 pound box at Sam's Club).
1/3 cup of vegetable oil
1/3 cup of butter oil (popcorn butter oil such as MovieTime or Orvil Redenbackers)
4 tsp of your favorite rub (I like the rubs I use on chicken or pork)
1 packet of Ranch Dressing mix powder
1 rounded tsp of garlic powder
1 1/2 TBL of Crushed Red Pepper (pizza pepper flakes)
1/2 to 1 tsp of ground Jalapeno powder (I used Savory Spice brand)
2 1/2 gallon zip lock bag
Pour one bag of the Goldfish crackers into the 2 1/2 gallon zip lock bag.  Run the crushed red pepper flakes through a spice grinder to make a finer crush (not powder, but much smaller flakes and break up the seeds). Put all of the ingredients, EXCEPT THE TWO OILS, into a small bowl and stir to mix evenly.  Dump the mixed dry ingredients over the goldfish in the bag and toss them around to distribute the dry powder. Mix the vegetable and butter oils into a microwave safe container and heat for 1 minutes to 1 1/2 minutes to heat the oil (warm, but not hot enough to melt the plastic zip lock bag).  Pour the warm oil over the goldfish and spice mixture, close the zip lock leaving as much air in the bag as possible and toss/roll the ingredients around to thouroughly mix.   Let sit in the bag for a hour.  Prepare a smoker to "cold smoke" the now FireFish (name came from the mild heat they have - the guys at work started calling them FireFish).

For cold smoking I used my 18.5" WSM.  I had ordered some 14" pizza screens a while back and divided the FireFish and placed them on 3 screens.  I used 3 small wooden blocks for spacers so I could stack the screens on the top grate of the WSM.  A small amount of hickory pellets in one of Todd's pellet trays for about an hour to provide the smoke flavor.  When done, return the Smoked FireFish to the 2 1/2 gallon zip lock bag, zip shut and let sit overnight for the flavors to meld.

Enjoy!!!! (and Merry Christmas!!!)













20161224_195059.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

That sounds awesome!

When I first read the title, I had a mental image of an empty aquarium!   :icon_eek:


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

I would love these! Thanks for the recipe. Point.

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> When I first read the title, I had a mental image of an empty aquarium!


LOL! Same here.

Nice


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice job!

They look delicious!

I was thinking aquarium too!!

Al


----------



## b-one (Dec 25, 2016)

That sounds great!Thumbs Up


----------



## 3montes (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for helping our business!! Wife and I own a distribution business. one of our prod.uct lines we distribute is Pepperidge Farms! We have a warehouse full of cases of all sizes and flavors of Goldfish as well as Milano cookies and the entire line up of Pepperidge Farm. To be honest the only time I eat them anymore is when they come out with a new flavor or product and I try a sample. But I do find myself digging into a bag of Milanos now and again!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you start with cheddar Goldfish for the recipe?


----------



## pitbulmom (Dec 25, 2016)

I had this image of you eating REAL Goldfish!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have to save this! These sound great!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 25, 2016)

3montes said:


> Thanks for helping our business!! Wife and I own a distribution business. one of our prod.uct lines we distribute is Pepperidge Farms! We have a warehouse full of cases of all sizes and flavors of Goldfish as well as Milano cookies and the entire line up of Pepperidge Farm. To be honest the only time I eat them anymore is when they come out with a new flavor or product and I try a sample. But I do find myself digging into a bag of Milanos now and again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I bought one of the 4 pound boxes at Sam's Club of the regular cheddar Goldfish.  There are 3 bags in this box and I used one entire bag for the batch.

Thanks for all the glowing comments too!!!!  No aquariums were set on fire in the making of this recipe.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 25, 2016)

These sound great. Might have to try some of these.


----------

